# dea drumul



## Jon1970

What does dea drumul mean in the sentence:

Dar gasca nu vroia _să dea drumul_ urechii lui Klapovukh.

My attempt is:

But the goose didn't want to _________ Klapovukh's ears.


----------



## mikey21

But the goose didn't want to let go of Klapovukh's ear (s).


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

This is an expression *a da drumul = to let go.*

But if you take them word by word then it would be _*a da = to give *_and _*drum = road, way, path.*_


----------



## stefana

Jon1970 said:


> What does dea drumul mean in the sentence:
> 
> Dar gasca nu vroia _să dea drumul_ urechii lui Klapovukh.
> 
> My attempt is:
> 
> But the goose didn't want to _________ Klapovukh's ears.


 
Try this:

but the goose didn`t want to set Klapovukh's ear free.


----------



## Alicez

A da drumul- to release, let go, let free


----------

